# tachometer



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

What tachometer is everone using. Heard that the sen dec maintenance meter was good, but i think it is to slow refresh rate.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I use a Tecumseh 670156. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

is that a magnetic pick-up one Geo?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the PET-1000 several years old and still works great.

http://www.bhagwatidelhi.com/oppama-engine-techometer.htm


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a link, it seems most places it is about $25-30, however oscar wilson shows it for $11.11, go figure. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.manddsmallengine.com/tecumseh/tools/670156.html
Oscar
http://www.oscar-wilson.com/invlookup_results.asp?search=670156


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

we have 2 of these http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php but they are wired. was looking for wireless. we have one of those vibrations ones as well but never got it to work right.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Deathrite said:


> we have 2 of these http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php but they are wired. was looking for wireless. we have one of those vibrations ones as well but never got it to work right.


The vibra tachs are pretty easy to use, just place it on the running engine and rotate the dial to extend the wire. Watch the end of the wire and when the wire reaches it's maximum arc stop and look at the little window with the pointer. This indicates the engines rpm. They are surprisingly accurate.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I use stihls tach on a regular basis on 2 and 4 strokes. Also use the vibratach that works well when testing diesels.
the stihl part # is 5910 850 1009


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

I use the pet-1000


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks alot everybody for all the help just ordered me the pet 1000


----------

